# Potenza RE040 Treadlife



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Did my first rotate today. Tread depths both front and rear averaged slightly over 8/32 at nearly 5000 miles. They were 9/32 new. (Yes, I drive like a little old lady) I have never Lit 'em up, but have run it hard throught the gears on, let's just say more than one or two occasions, and have carved a canyon or two tail wide as well. I run them at 33 PSI all around.

I was expecting more wear on the rears - they look (and nearly measure) new still. With a treadwear rating of 140, I really expected some more sig. tread loss. It is barely measurable at this albeit early stage.

BTW, the tire is not rated very highly on Tirerack, but so far, few complaints. They are quiet and have pretty high cornering limits, with very predictable breakaway. Turn-in is decent too.

Anybody out there got some mileage or other inputs with these OEM slippers?


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

I replaced my original BFGs at 20K for Bridgestone REO50 Pole Positions. These are the best tires I have ever owned and I also recommend them as a replacement when the time is due. If you have an '04 and you are appoaching 20K, do yourself a huge favor and check your inner sidewalls for the strut rub problem before you have an accident. I think if I went another thousand without looking I probably would have blown one out. By the way, my alignment was only out by .3 deg.


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm suprised Tirerack didn't rate them that well-there very expensive around $250 each and come stock on Mazda Rx8s and BMWs.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

I've got 18K on mine, and still about 5K probably left on them. These tires have really gotten a lot grippier since they got about halfway worn out.

I've driven them VERY hard, not many burnouts, but they've seen A LOT of very spirited canyon carving.



I will be looking to replace them soon, most likely w/ T1R's or the BFG g-force T/A KD's (not the KDW's)


----------

